# Nikon D7200



## Rwentzel (Jun 13, 2015)

I have lightroom 5.7 and have just bought the new Nikon D7200.

Cannot seem to be able to import my images into Lightroom.

Please help.

Richard


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

The D7200 support is first supported in Lightroom CC/6, so you won't be able to import your NEF raw files into LR5.7. Your options are either to upgrade to LRCC/6, or to convert your files to DNG using the free Adobe stand-alone DNG converter, version 9. You can download it from here.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 13, 2015)

LR 5.x does not support the D7200 format.  You will need to either upgrade to LR 6.x or convert your images to dng format and then import the dngs into LR 5.x.  BTW, I also have a D7200 and the images work fine in LR 6.01.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 13, 2015)

Should have known that Jim would type faster than I could.


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Jim and Bruce.
I have downloaded the Adobe DNG coverter.
When I try to use it I get the following message " The source folder does not contain any supported raw files" .

I know there are 6 NEF files there.

What is the problem and do you have a solution.

Thanks.


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim, Bruce,   Have tried again and it seems the DNG converter when it goes to the selected folder, the folder is empty. This is not correct.  Have tried several different folders and same result.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

Assuming you downloaded the correct version 9, and assuming you selected the *folder* containing the NEFs, then it should work. Can you confirm that's what you did? If so, we need to figure out what's happening, so could you upload a couple of those NEFs (e.g. using Dropbox), and we'll see if we can get it to work.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Assuming you downloaded the correct version 9, and assuming you selected the *folder* containing the NEFs, then it should work. Can you confirm that's what you did? If so, we need to figure out what's happening, so could you upload a couple of those NEFs (e.g. using Dropbox), and we'll see if we can get it to work.


Also, in DNG Converter click on the button labeled "About DNG Converter" It  should tell you the version number is 9.0


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 13, 2015)

Version is 9.0.0.414


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim, I have dropbox but how do I load some so that you can see them ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

Create a sub-folder in your local dropbox folder, and copy 2 or 3 or your NEFs into that sub-folder. Wait for the sub-folder to be synced, then when it's finished right-click on the sub-folder and select "Share Dropbox Link".....that copies the link to your clipboard, which you can then paste into a post here using Ctrl+V.

To be honest though, given that you have definitely got the correct latest version of the DNG converter, I can't help thinking that you've not quite got something right when you try to use it.....but we'll happily check that for you when you upload those files.


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s6w33w28w9egr4k/AABQ9t1Na6ZtYaKwmyQSWSfza?dl=0

Jim hope this is correct and you can open the two photos.

Richard


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2015)

Richard, download OK but had the same problem as you with the DNG Converter. So then I tried importing into LR6, and still had the same problem. Which makes me tend to think there's an issue with your NEFs. Can you tell me how you transferred the NEFs to your hard drive? You didn't by any chance use a version of Nikon Transfer?


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim,  Yes I always use Nikon Transfer to move my photos from my SD card to my harddrive.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2015)

That's likely the problem, I recall many users had a similar problem with the 800/810 cameras. IIRC, there are a couple of versions of Nikon Transfer, the older first version should definitely not be used, but even version 2 seems to have issues, see this post.

Simplest option would be not to use Nikon Transfer, it's caused loads of similar problems in the past.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> That's likely the problem, I recall many users had a similar problem with the 800/810 cameras. IIRC, there are a couple of versions of Nikon Transfer, the older first version should definitely not be used, but even version 2 seems to have issues, see this post.
> 
> Simplest option would be not to use Nikon Transfer, it's caused loads of similar problems in the past.


Versions of Nikon Transfer before the release of the D800 & D4 cameras fatally corrupted images when used on newer camera models.  Nikon released an update that corrected this. I was not aware of any further problems with the corrected version. If using Nikon Transfer, you should always use the version that ships with your latest Nikon camera model.   As Jim suggested, the best solution is to use the LR import function to copy the image files from the camera card to the disk drive.  Nikon Transfer is (and has always been) an unnecessary step in getting image files from the camera card to the disk drive. If you no longer have the original image files on the original camera card, there may be a recovery/repair app that might repair the corrupted NEFs.  If you need it, I'll google search on the internet to try to find a copy.


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim,
Success. SD card to harddrive via DNG converter to Lightroom. Adds extra step to workflow and DNG converter to Lightroom very slow. Next month I am going on an intense 4 day photo bootcamp in a private game reserve. Expect to take 150 to 200 shots per day. This process may just be too slow. May be forced to buy Lightroom 6,but bank manager already not too happy about camera purchase. Is there a way just to upgrade.

    Many thanks for your help. I learn't a lot.

    Richard


----------



## Rwentzel (Jun 15, 2015)

Cletus,
Thanks for your comments and advice.
All the shots taken so far were just trial shots getting to know my new camera, so no loss.
I found using Nikon Transfer a quick way to get my photos into Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, you can upgrade from LR5 LR6, costs about $79US.....probably not very much in comparison to the new camera! I'm sure the bank manager wouldn't mind that....


----------



## Mahting (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey all, just started using lightroom with my 7200. I can't get it to recognize the camera to do tethered shooting. Any body been able to figure this out?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 11, 2015)

Mahting said:


> Hey all, just started using lightroom with my 7200. I can't get it to recognize the camera to do tethered shooting. Any body been able to figure this out?


Welcome to the forum. 

You may want to see if this problem between Nikon and ElCapitan applies to you. https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-and-el-capitan---mac-os-10-11.html
But more importantly, tethering is not yet listen as supported for the D7200
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support.html


----------

